# raw furs



## reeleyes (Apr 15, 2007)

hey does anyone now who buys raw furs in northeast ohio any prices on rats **** beaver or should I hold onto them takin lots of space in freezer


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The ODNR website has a list by county as does the OSTA. I know a guy in Mansfield , but that's a ways from you.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

Who in Mansfield and where at. That'd be closer for me next year


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

half pole, The guys name is David Bright & he lives just outside of Mifflin, on the East side of Charles Mill reservoir. Good guy & he is very informative & will give you tips on putting them up, if you need any.


----------



## Andy L (Apr 3, 2014)

Brights didn't buy this year. massilon fur ~ Tim Phillips isn't too far from you.


----------

